# TiVo Premiere 320GB -> 1TB -> 2TB? Also, 2TB limit for Roamio/Bolt?



## sleepdragon (May 22, 2010)

I have a TiVo Premiere with 320GB drive which I successfully upgraded to 1TB drive a few years ago by using jmfs method following the instruction on this forum

I understand that with jmfs method, I can only expand the drive once and I won't be able to use jmfs to do the 1TB -> 2TB, I could use the original drive and run jmfs to go from 320GB -> 2TB but then I will not have access to my shows stored on the current 1TB drive

Is there any work around out there that can let me do 1TB -> 2TB now?

Another question I have is I am getting conflict info regarding Roamio/Bolt and drive larger than 3TB

My understanding is that if put in a 2TB drive to Roamio/Bolt, everything would be find, if put in a 4TB drive, I will have to either blessing it or run MFSR in windows to properly format it

But what about 3TB drive? I read on some threads that 3TB and under drives are drop in replacement without the need to special format, but then on some threads and sites (like rosswalker) there is a term 2.2TB limit that claim that roamio/bolt will only format drive larger than 2TB to 2.2TB?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

sleepdragon said:


> I have a TiVo Premiere with 320GB drive which I successfully upgraded to 1TB drive a few years ago by using jmfs method following the instruction on this forum
> 
> I understand that with jmfs method, I can only expand the drive once and I won't be able to use jmfs to do the 1TB -> 2TB, I could use the original drive and run jmfs to go from 320GB -> 2TB but then I will not have access to my shows stored on the current 1TB drive
> 
> Is there any work around out there that can let me do 1TB -> 2TB now?


Yes. The only tool currently available to do this is MFSTools 3.2.



sleepdragon said:


> Another question I have is I am getting conflict info regarding Roamio/Bolt and drive larger than 3TB
> 
> My understanding is that if put in a 2TB drive to Roamio/Bolt, everything would be find, if put in a 4TB drive, I will have to either blessing it or run MFSR in windows to properly format it
> 
> But what about 3TB drive? I read on some threads that 3TB and under drives are drop in replacement without the need to special format, but then on some threads and sites (like rosswalker) there is a term 2.2TB limit that claim that roamio/bolt will only format drive larger than 2TB to 2.2TB?


You are correct the 3TB drives and under are drop in for both the Roamio and Bolt. Up to 4TB you can use MFSTools 3.2 or MFSR. If there no programs to save, I prefer MFSR. Anything larger than 4TB up to 6TB you can only use MFSR.


----------



## sleepdragon (May 22, 2010)

jmbach said:


> Yes. The only tool currently available to do this is MFSTools 3.2.
> 
> You are correct the 3TB drives and under are drop in for both the Roamio and Bolt. Up to 4TB you can use MFSTools 3.2 or MFSR. If there no programs to save, I prefer MFSR. Anything larger than 4TB up to 6TB you can only use MFSR.


Thank you for helping clear things up. Guess it is time to read up on how to use MFSTools 3.2

Is there a guide or tutorial where I can start?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

sleepdragon said:


> Thank you for helping clear things up. Guess it is time to read up on how to use MFSTools 3.2
> 
> Is there a guide or tutorial where I can start?


You should probably start on page one of this thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=529148

and read through to the end.

I haven't played with it yet, so I'm not sure if a knowledge of or familiarity with the older MFS Tools versions would be particularly helpful as well or not.


----------

